# Kitchen faucet recommends ?



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have a friend looking at a Ruvati RVF 1215CH Style kitchen faucet
sold by amazon wonder who makes this is it any good ?
or do you have a recommendation for something better in the same style and or price range ?
this is for a residential kitchen :whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Never heard of that brand, but that doesn't mean it is no good, I have just never heard of them. 

I like Moen. I worked for a contractor who did tons of new construction. And he liked Moen; Moen tub valves, Moen kit. faucets, Moen lav faucets, Moen wide spread lav faucets, Moen deck mount. You get the idea. Moens are decent looking, not overly expensive and a snap to repair.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm the same. Moen from a supply house only when it comes to a customer's home. Delta, Glacier Bay, American Std.... No warranty and customer provides.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Odd unusual brand faucets are an excellent choice. A few years from now when parts and warranty are nowhere to be found you get to install a new faucet.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Moen or delta. Quality faucets that are easy to install and repair.


----------



## plumbob2008 (Jul 29, 2015)

Yes I would go with delta or men but not ones from big box stores go to local plumbing supply


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

Anything above the lowest priced moen pull out spout kitchen faucet or Grohe ladylux( just make sure you buy an extra quick disconnect)


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

If I were to have a second recommendation to a customer it would be Delta.

Probably the biggest reason I'm a Moen guy is not because they are the best faucet in the universe, it's the service side. For the most part just two cartridges to stock. Expensive, yes, but hey, I don't have to order them or drive to the supply house. If a customer is willing to wait a week I tell them to call Moen, have a free part delivered, then when they have it in hand to call me. Sometimes they don't want to wait and I make an extra $20 using my parts. Fine by me, but it's their choice.

My last house had all Price Pfister fixtures. I like them, but I know how to work on them and where to get the parts... but to have a good stock on the truck.... I keep some parts of every brand, sometimes I have it, sometimes not. I'd rather show up once, complete the job, collect, and see ya next time. 

Also regarding big box store vs. supply house quality, I see higher product quality from the supply houses.... same model number and everything. People think they're saving a buck until I refuse to install those stupid plastic pop-up assemblies and charge them an extra $45 for a good brass pop-up.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I recommend Moen usually. Delta is a close second. The issue with delta is parts aren't as readily available. Those two brands have always been no questions asked when i have asked for boxes of cartridges and what not. Both have given me repair kits that I'd imagine would have cost over 1000$ each free of charge.


----------



## Nessichaved (Jun 14, 2017)

and don't forget the Lifetime warranty on the Moen is hard to beat!


----------



## Nessichaved (Jun 14, 2017)

upss... sorry i though this is a new thread!


----------



## AlbertGeorge (May 25, 2017)

I would go with go with delta faucet 9192https://www.amazon.com/9192-AR-DST-...ic-Stainless/dp/B00A39FRII?tag=kitchenguyd-20*. *With looks to die for and a diamond-coated valve, this is bound to be the eye candy of your kitchen.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

AlbertGeorge said:


> I would go with go with delta faucet 9192. With looks to die for and a diamond-coated valve, this is bound to be the eye candy of your kitchen.


Two years since original post, I sure hope he didn't take this long to pick a faucet ... gotta love new guys necroposting. I install a lot of Delta, the last thing I would ever say about them now is that their looks are to die for, nor would I consider that faucet the eye candy of a kitchen. I used to really like Delta faucets, not so much anymore.


----------



## kenjohnson1992 (Jul 26, 2017)

After reading this post: http://makethesimple.com/best-kitchen-faucet/, I will go with Grohe 32665001 Concetto . Is it ok?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

HEY MODS how come we have all these Plumber wanna be's posting ?


----------



## MalcolmDavid67 (Dec 28, 2016)

delta if you are going to have to service it. If you want to replace it in a few years it does not matter.


----------



## tanklessheater (Sep 25, 2017)

I see most people use Moen.. and yes, Moen is the best as of now!! Not that expensive, classy and decent looking.


----------

